# dosing Ivermectin wormer paste-Got it!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have 6 goats to worm all at once.
It took me a whole week and part of the week before that to actually get the wormer.
In the small heating store they also sell and lot of useful stuff for cattle mostly and some for horses. There are handy if you need something asap however they are expensive.
It would have been around $10 a tube of wormer X 4. So I waited to get it at tractor Supply for 3.99 each.

I now have and am going to worm them in a couple hrs.
It is Durvet Ivermectin Horse paste wormer.
I was told by the breeder not to squirt it into their mouth but put it on my finger.
Will they just lick it off my fingers or should I squirt the correct amount onto a metal feed dish and have them lick it off there? It is apple flavor so hopefully they like it.
If they don't I know they would eat it on a cracker, or is it supposed to be taken all by it self?

I have 4 tubes of it and am trying to figure the dosing out.

Macy- 200 X3=600x2 (again in 10 days)=1200 leaving 50 pound left of a tube
Molly,125X3=375X2=750 leaving 500
Lady, 125X3=375X2=750 leaving 500
Spirit & Coco 83.3 X 3 = 250X2=500 each leaving 250 left of a tube

I then have 1 tube and 50 left over or 1300 pounds worth of wormer.

My last girl is around 125-150 pounds- for simplicity sake how much should I dose her?

This means I will have some left over...would it have to be thrown away or will it store?
Molly could use more as I don't know her weight and she could be as much as 135.
Also Spirit could be around 90 pounds. And coco around 75.
I just don't know hoe to dose it all when there is only 250/500/750/1000/1250 on the tube. Once I start doing 135 or some weird number it makes it hard for me to figure out what 420 and 405 is on the tube. Is it okay for me to round it off for simplicity sake like I am? What does each notch represent?

Trying to figure all this out...wrote it out on paper 3-4 different times and I'm getting a headache. Too tired and not thinking straight. If someone could verify my math and help me out with proper dosing I would appreciate it.
They need to be wormed today.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Do I got this right? dosing Ivermectin wormer paste*

It does not have to be exact and if anything give them more instead of less. I am not sure how much each notch is since I don't have any tubes but I just rounded everyone up last time I used it and they did fine. I also just squirted it in their mouths. They all did fine then drank some water. Sky is the only one that freaked out and acted like it was killing her. It is sticky so it is like eating straight peanut butter on a really hot day I would imagine.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Do I got this right? dosing Ivermectin wormer paste*

Mine would not lick it off my finger, but if I mushed it into an unsalted peanut shell they chowed it right down.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Do I got this right? dosing Ivermectin wormer paste*

I think I have it figured out.

I will open 2 tubes today.
4 goats use 1 tube-250 eachX2 and 375 each X2
2 of the big goats use all but 125 of another tube= 625 to Macy and 500 to Abigail giving Abi a 166 goat dose
the extra goes to Molly who could use more (one of the 4) and she gets half of the 125...giving her a dose for a 135 pound goat and the other half in 10 days.

Makes it easier to dose..I think. However it may sound complicated.

then the same in 10 days. That would get them all their weights worth.
I could even give half of the 125 to Molly and half to Spirit of the extra and repeat 10 days later.
That would give Spirit close to a 100 pound goats dose and she is probably around 90.

That should have given everyone a little more than their guess weight.

Does this sound good?
Would giving a 166 goat dose (for simplicity) instead of 135 be too much?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Do I got this right? dosing Ivermectin wormer paste*

Wow, I'm sure your math is probably right, Jesse, but I was starting to get dizzy. 

I'm with Rodger. Squirt it in their mouth. They take it pretty good.

The consensus I have heard on using Ivermectin for goats is give 3X the recommended dose for horses. I found some cheap like you and just gave 500 lbs worth to each doe. They were fine. I once accidently gave a 150 pound foal a whole tube and it didn't even phase him. It's pretty safe. Whether or not it is effective is a whole nother subject.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I got them all. In a way I can see why the breeder said to put it on my hand as that stuff comes out way too fast.
I tried it that way and they licked it at first then as it got sticky they lost interest and I put the rest on my finger tip and into their mouth. I only did that on 2 does..Just to see where that lady was coming from.
For the rest I just squirted it in there but had to hold my thumb on the line I need to stop at so the whole tube didn't go in there.
3 does kinda liked it and 3 thought they were to die almost.
I squirted it in and Molly was shaking her head all over acting like it was then end of her.
Little Coco not so bad although she hates me opening her mouth like that and squirms around.

For lady I gave her a hoof trim first as she doesn't get caught often.
She is still kinda scared of me but was better when I finally got her on the milk stand.
She was making "buck noises" or grunting sounds because she was a little scared.

So I will repeat this in 10 days.
Should they be in the separate pens until after the second worming..like 15 days?
I have a 12X7 and a 12X8 pen..they are too crowded to be in one pen.
So the alpines are in one and the LaMancha and Boer goats in the other one.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jesse. There is a locking ring on all paste wormers I have ever seen. I assume you figured out how to turn the ring to the left to loosen it. If you put the ring on the desired number that represents weight and then turn the ring to the right, the ring will lock and only allow you to administer wormer to that point. FYI.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, that makes much more sense.
Unfortunately that isn't something I looked for.
I will use that next time though. Thanks for the tip.
Just looked at it and found...looks like part of the plunger end that I didn't notice it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was wondering why you didn't use it LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Me too! But if you have my luck...one time last summer the ring didn't lock and a young doe got nearly a whole tube...OMG LOL She was fine, drank a lot of water, but I was sitting there thinking...after I calmed down, if there is a worm alive that could survive that dose....LOL

We use safeguard per vet on light worm loads. 3x more what you would dose a horse per lbs. <100 goat to 100 horse = 300lbs of wormer>, but I always give MORE. We also do it for 3 days straight, not just once or it seems unaffective in our area.

Besides safeguard we've used Quest horse paste which is good stuff. BUT with Quest you don't give 3x more, so a 100lb goat to 100lb horse would be = 100lbs of wormer. AND you don't give Quest to PREGNANT DOES. We've given it to nursing does, and never tried it on young kids. It's got moxidectin in it which is similar to Cydectin, and Cydectin is what a lot of people around here use.

Ivermectin injectible is good stuff too, we just wormed last week and gave their 2nd dose yesterday. It's $32 for Norimectin <generic but equally good to the name brand>, and if given by injection it will last a lot longer than if you give it orally <yes you can give it orally>. It'll also treat some external pests such as lice and I think mites? 
I don't have my notebook, but I believe for ivermectin injectible it's something like 1cc per 100lbs.


----------



## brokencranch (Jan 6, 2012)

We use this worming on our dogs that you are using on your goats!! and i am glad you are using it on your goats so then i can too when they get here. But I use it on my great danes which weight about 150.. but we just give 3/4 of each pound thing written on the side to one dog. so then its 3/4 of the first 250 then whats left of that plus half of the next line... and so on.. i must say its the best dog wormer i have ever used! we swear by it here and our place! but i am glad to see you used it on your goats!! so please let us know how it goes!! Bc my goats come in a few weeks and i have LOTS of wormer!! :]


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

The wormer seems to have worked...or is working.
The doe in question (the one that was the worst) is already looking better with her coat and seems to be gaining weight back (she was rather bony). Just one more worming to do on Tuesday and it will be done.

When you get your goats be sure to worm them first before putting them with any other goats you have.
But of course for you don't have any goats now,so if you get that older one and the ones in a few weeks be sure to worm them all.
This is what I should have done RIGHT when I got them...but it had to be put off for about a month.
Worm them in a different pen than what they will be when they are done (the main pen).


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We always squirt paste on bread and give it as a treat...they think they are getting special treatment while I know they are getting wormed


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you got round 1 done. I have put it right in their mouths but there is no reason you cant put it on a chip or graham cracker or something that they like to eat. Be sure to do round 2 7-10 days after that first since you are trying to get the new hatching eggs and break the cycle.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a messy thing to deal with Jesse but since I have goats that aren't over 75-80 lbs( or I should say, they're not supposed to be! lol) I squirt the paste into a 3cc syringe....I did the math as well and know that a tube of wormer is 6cc and put the doseages here with this topic viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15190&start=0

I end up putting the measured amount of wormer paste on a cookie or even put a small amount of grain in my hand, squirt the wormer on it and roll it around to coat , the goats never even notice it as they inhale the grain ball.
You want to worm each 3 x with a dose every 7-10 days

This doseage can also be used with the same size tubes of Safeguard and Panacur


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

brokencranch said:


> We use this worming on our dogs that you are using on your goats!! and i am glad you are using it on your goats so then i can too when they get here. But I use it on my great danes which weight about 150.. but we just give 3/4 of each pound thing written on the side to one dog. so then its 3/4 of the first 250 then whats left of that plus half of the next line... and so on.. i must say its the best dog wormer i have ever used! we swear by it here and our place! but i am glad to see you used it on your goats!! so please let us know how it goes!! Bc my goats come in a few weeks and i have LOTS of wormer!! :]


I just wanted to add that Ivermectin can be toxic to some dogs. We had a doxie who snatched up a tiny amount of ivermectin after we were worming our horses. Within an hour she started convulsing, rushed her to the vet and they had to pump her full of charcoal to get her stomach cleared out. I think some breeds aren't as touchy about it, but for others who have never used it on their dogs, do be careful as we were very close to losing her, even though she only had a tiny lick of the ivermecting paste for horses.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

^ yes may breeds of dog can die from Ivermectin. Most of the herding breed and some others.


----------

